
When home Internet service costs $5,000–or even $15,000 - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/01/when-home-internet-service-costs-5000-or-even-15000/
======
RichardHeart
The internet is a utility. Legislate it as such. Which you think would be
obvious, considering the much less utilized telephone line is considered a
utility.

------
jeroenhd
So these people were expecting a private company to spend thousand of dollars
on construction costs because their house didn't get hooked up back when the
cables were put in the ground for the first time? I don't understand why they
ever expected to get a free connection in the first place.

Internet isn't considered a public service (yet) and there are no government
goals to connect every household. ISPs won't get any subsidy for connecting up
these people so it's only logical that they need to pay the construction costs
themselves.

Governments should make broadband Internet a public service but the companies
involved will never cooperate. The only way everyone can get a decent
connection is when the government takes over the responsibility for providing
Internet access. But that requires money which requires tax increases which
will anger the people so that will never happen.

